# planning aquarium



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i am planning of starting another aquarium with cichlids and upside down catfish...i want to put a couple of live plants as well...

i want a minimum of at least 35 gallons and the max would be 55 gallons...i probably gonna get a 55 on craigslist or something...

i need to know about where to get the substrate because i am wanting to stock it with live plants as i mentioned 

and the filter???
-which one would be not so expensive but average-to good


and also the hood and lighting...
-it shouldnt really matter about lighting because im probably gonna get low light plants ...right



thank you for reading this thread and any feedback or comments would be great

*Glasses*


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

1.u might wanna look for something shallower and wider-like a 40 breeder, which, by my calculations, can actually hold more fish.

2.look for some fine-sized gravel like fluoerite, if u don't want delicate plants, its really your choice except if the plants have specific gravel needs.

3.AquaClear 50(or even 70) is the best HOB for your tank 

4. at least 1WPG should suffice for a good variety of fish.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

thank u ill look into the 40 breeder


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i love 40 breeders


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

btw i heard that cichlids dont do that good with live plants...is it true?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

True, try Anubias on driftwood though if you can find some.. or order some online.


----------

